# GTA-Ähnliches Spiel



## portanix (24. April 2012)

*GTA-Ähnliches Spiel*

Hallo zusammen 
Ich suche ein GTA-ähnliches Spiel außer Saints Row (besitze ich schon).
Fokus liegt auf Charakter-Individualisierung. Meinetwegen kann es auch mehr ein Rollenspiel/Hack'n'Slay werden, solange man den Charakter gut individualisieren kann.

Hoffe auf ein paar Antworten!

MfG


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2012)

wenn das nicht unbedingt PC beschränkt sein muss:
Red Dead Redemption wäre da noch ne Option oder vielleicht auch Yakuza
Mafia könnte man sich auch mal anschauen, auch wenn das jetzt nicht ganz GTAesk ist


----------



## Fiffi1984 (24. April 2012)

The Saboteur spielt im zweiten Weltkrieg, ist auch nicht übel...


----------



## portanix (24. April 2012)

Schonmal danke für die Antworten! Doch es soll schon für den PC sein. 
Was ist denn The Saboteur?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2012)

Mir würde u.a. die True Crime-Reihe einfallen.


----------



## portanix (24. April 2012)

True Crimes ist mir dann doch schon ein wenig zu alt..


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2012)

Wie ist denn dieses All Points Bulletin ? Das ist doch neulich re-released worden, so ne Art Online-GTA, oder nicht?


----------



## portanix (24. April 2012)

Total schlecht, glaub's mir. Das Matchmaking ist dermaßen schlecht, das kann man nicht vergleichen.. Auf jeden Fall nicht wert um es auszuprobieren.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. April 2012)

Saboteur im Test: Ein guter Mix aus Rennspiel und GTA mit Sin City-Atmosphäre

Wenns nicht unbedingt eine Charakter-Individualisierung sein soll dann Mafia 1 & 2.
Wobei Mafia 1 um einiges besser ist.


----------



## Mellsei (26. April 2012)

Ansonsten einfach ein wenig abwarten ... Sleeping Dogs kommt ja auch noch raus ...


----------



## theNDY (13. Mai 2012)

Also *APB reloaded* kannst du vollkommen knicken, ist aber free2play via Steam insofern einfach selbst ausprobieren. *True Crime* kommt etwas an GTA ran, wobei ich finde das Storytelling und Umsetzung der Möglichkeiten mehr als schlecht sind. *Mafia I* ist sehr spielwert, *Mafia II* hingegen weniger, aber es ist auch ein gutes Spiel. *Mercenaries 2 World in Flames* ist halt mit vielen Möglichkeiten aber auch schlechtem Storytelling. *Just Cause 2* finde ich hat was als Lückenfüller wenn man einfach mal nur stumpf alles in Schutt und Asche legen möchte 

Das sind so die Titel die mit da jetzt einfallen.


----------



## Mellsei (19. Mai 2012)

aber so richtig an GTA rankommen tut keines ... auch nicht im stile von ähneln .. :/


----------

